# important health topic about saturated fats and cholesterol



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

Lots of IBS people may have there symptoms greatly improved by eating what happens to be a high fat, medium protein, low carb diet.but with all the health scams going around some people may be scared that eating all that fat and saturated fats and cholesterol may be bad for there health. but do not worry because it is actually great for your health. read what this link has to say it was released Augest 10th 2010.http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2010/08/10/making-sense-of-your-cholesterol-numbers.aspxThe Insanity of Lowering CholesterolSally Fallon, the president of the Weston A. Price Foundation, and Mary Enig, Ph.D, an expert in lipid biochemistry, have gone so far as to call high cholesterol "an invented disease, a "problem" that emerged when health professionals learned how to measure cholesterol levels in the blood." And this explanation is spot on. If you have increased levels of cholesterol, it is at least in part because of increased inflammation in your body. The cholesterol is there to do a job: help your body to heal and repair.Conventional medicine misses the boat entirely when they dangerously recommend that lowering cholesterol with drugs is the way to reduce your risk of heart attacks, because what is actually needed is to address whatever is causing your body damage -- and leading to increased inflammation and then increased cholesterol. As Dr. Rosedale so rightly points out:2"If excessive damage is occurring such that it is necessary to distribute extra cholesterol through the bloodstream, it would not seem very wise to merely lower the cholesterol and forget about why it is there in the first place. It would seem much smarter to reduce the extra need for the cholesterol -- the excessive damage that is occurring, the reason for the chronic inflammation." so in short the take aways arethe only thing a total cholesterol test is good for is telling you if you have inflammation or not. if you have super high cholesterol then either it is because you have just started a healthy high fat diet and your body will be healing itself with all the new healthy cholesterol from the saturated fats for a few months and or you have chronic inflammation and you need to do things that will stop the inflammation. for example stop eating grains and sugar.cholesterol meds are not only completely useless they are deadly health hazardous they throw a wrench into your body trying to heal itself.Saturated fats and cholesterol are healthy and good for you so if your IBS symptoms greatly improve while eating a diet rich in them don't worry they are healthy.


----------

